# 1 Wort aus TextDatei auslesen



## dehlen (9. Mrz 2011)

Hallo
ich habe ein Problem beim Auslesen von einer TextDatei.Zur Zeit lese ich jede Zeile einzeln aus ich möchte aber gerne nur jedes Wort auslesen also nach einem Leerzeichen trennen, da es ja vorkommen kann das meherere Wörter in einer Zeile stehen.

Also konkret meine Frage:
Wie kann ich aus der Textdatei jedes einzelne Wort auslesen und nur eines davon ausgeben
Danke!

Ps:
Hier mein Code zum Auslesen bis jetzt:

```
JFileChooser filechooser = new JFileChooser();             
filechooser.setDialogTitle("Datei öffnen");
int druck = filechooser.showOpenDialog(null);
if(druck == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION ){
File file = filechooser.getSelectedFile(); 

	BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(file.getAbsolutePath()));

	String zeile = br.readLine();
	while (zeile != null) {
		schluesselfeld.setText(zeile);
		zeile = br.readLine();
```


----------



## Enigma228 (9. Mrz 2011)

Du liest Zeilenweise ein und erhälst einen String..
Splitte doch den String nach Leerzeichen

 String[] 	split(String regex)
          Splits this string around matches of the given regular expression.
 String[] 	split(String regex, int limit)
          Splits this string around matches of the given regular expression.


----------



## dehlen (9. Mrz 2011)

hm ok und das ganze dann in nem String Array speichern und ein zufälliges davon ausgeben ... werde mal schauen


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mrz 2011)

Oder einfach den Scanner benutzen ala

```
Scanner sc = new Scanner(file);
		while(sc.hasNext()){
			System.out.println(sc.next());
		}
```


----------

